

Handwriting Recognition of Geometry Figures Has Come a Long Way - gpakosz
http://myscript.com/news/geometry-widget/

======
gpakosz
Technology comes as a packaged experience in the form of a "widget" you can
easily integrate into your iOS or Android apps.

